# Having fun !



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello ! These were great times i spent with my pearls  Hope you like them 

















​


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonderful pics! They're so cute.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you very much Textiel  Appreciate it !


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Fantastic photos; gorgeous tiels. :yes:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous birds and photos! So lovely!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful tiels! and such clear photos - they're gorgeous


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Highly appreciate it  Thanks


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the 3rd picture. Tala's face is so cute!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Such pretty normal greys! Stunning!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Amazing pics, they are so cute


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

wow the pictures are amazing!!! so clear and your bird are beautiful!!!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

I thank yyou dear


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

they're all gorgeous birds, but whoa - tala!


----------

